# pull start rope broke



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I broke the rope on the pull start for our weedeater today oops. How much do you think this will cost about? i havent told me dad yet so i just wanna find out how much trouble im in lol. thanks
Ryan


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ryan
Shouldn't be more than $5 if you get a replacement part. If you can get the same type and strengh piece of rope and use the same handle maybe $1


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

ohhh that isnt bad at all lol thanks a ton. Now how about replacing it? Difficult?
Ryan


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Depending on how it is put together... easy to a pain in the a$$.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Depending on how it is put together... easy to a pain in the a$$. *


:ditto: You can say that again:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The tough part is taking the weedeater apart to replace the piece of pull rope. The pull rope is cheap. A few bucks for the amount of pull rope you will need. The fun part is wrapping it on the pull rope spool and rewinding the spring tension and getting all put togther.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

And getting it back together so that...

1) It is sprung wond in the RIGHT direction
2) Wond enough that it pulls the cord handle back.... just enough.

Be prepared for the spring to shoot across the room if not taken apart gently. Pay attention to what is where and which direction. It will save you a headache later. Well... just one headache at least.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ryan,

If all of the above fails, do what I do.
Take the dam thing and throw it as far as you can.
(preferably into a body of deep water)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I had an old Sears weedeater that the rope snapped on. Ended up trashing the thing, becouse it would not come apart.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Replacing the rope is easy, getting to it is the chore. The way things are made to day it can be a real job to change a $2.00 item. Odds are yu can probably reuse the same rope over and it probably broke at the end where it goes into the pulley assembly, or at the handle. Just becarefull of that recoil spring as it can take an eye out in a heart beat.

I read and have been told the majority of recoil starter ropes that break are from pulling it at an inproper angle and pulling it out father than it should have been pulled. It shoud never be pulled to the point it ectends the entire piece of rope, and you should always pull it slow until it takes up any slack before giving it a firm pull, not a haphazardous yank.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Well it actually didnt break i guess. Just the knot must have slipped through the handle. Thanks for all the replies Will try and fix it tomorrow.
Ryan


----------

